# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  [META] Vote for the best Poll in OwnedCore's history!

## eSko

I've made a little compilation of all Polls in the history of MMOwned and OwnedCore.

Polls are sorted chronologically from the oldest one to the newest one.

Part 1
Part 2

Deleted polls and polls from privileged or hidden sections are not included.

Which one is your favorite?

*Warning:* Strong nostalgia might occur.

----------


## Teh Canadian

This is awesome... you have too much time on your hands. +Rep (err.. Spread more rep around qq)

Favorite:What should Maclone's nickname be... forever known as Mac-ee--oo - https://i.imgur.com/lfuwNhe.png

----------


## eSko

This one, because we are still waiting for 2d's nudes.
This one, because we want :lolwut: back!
This one, because of the naivety and optimism.
This one, because 2008 was a good year for Obama.
This one, because stoneharry was apparently raped by pedobear.
This one, because Dragon[Sky] is fgt. What a shame.
This one, because maclone is still cute.
This one, because every thread could use more trolls.
This one, because i like trains.

----------

